# Chevy new look



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

After a post I did a few weeks ago about what size tires to put on my boys chevy and with the help of y'all. I got the 3.5" lift on today and put a set of 35-12.5-18 tires and wheels. It looks great now and I appriciate all the help you guys gave me.

Before


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

During, half way there


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

And finally after
With tires and lift, I ended up with 6" of total lift. What y'all think

View attachment 1799705


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Get ready to trim the front fender and the rear portion of the fender well as you will have rubbing. With those tires you need to be careful or you will rip something off the front end of your truck. Also you might want to consider getting a bigger block for the rear otherwise you might have clearance issues should you decide to load the bed up. 

good luck.


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, will the speedometer be off a tad? Do those tires hydroplane in the rain? Next would be some of those fender flares with the bolt pattern and a couple of amps for the stereo, and a set of truck nutz. Careful though you might turn that truck into a chick magnet, then you'll have way bigger problems than oversized tires.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, a set of fender flares will be needed


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

looks good. Id say a 33 would have looked cleaner and no rubbing. Be careful the front and rear have very little clearance and like stated, its going to bend something


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Too much tire for my taste, but if you and the boy are happy, who cares what the rest of us think!?!? I've always been a fan of that color truck.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Talmbout said:


> Wow, will the speedometer be off a tad? Do those tires hydroplane in the rain? Next would be some of those fender flares with the bolt pattern and a couple of amps for the stereo, and a set of truck nutz. Careful though you might turn that truck into a chick magnet, then you'll have way bigger problems than oversized tires.


I'd bet the house this guy drives a ford lmao


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*No*



oOslikOo said:


> I'd bet the house this guy drives a ford lmao


No, more like a Prius or Honda fit.


----------



## jktay1 (Jul 2, 2014)

*2012 Siverado Z71*

Here are 3 photos of my truck. Stock, 2" level kit, then 20" wheels with 33" Wrangler Duratrac tires. No rubbing issues at all with a zero offset wheel, tires are still under the fenders also.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

oOslikOo said:


> I'd bet the house this guy drives a ford lmao


I take offense to that. Not all Ford owners are a** holes.


----------



## CJ Land (Apr 30, 2014)

Too much tire in my opinion. What lift did you put on it?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Rough Country


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

txwader247 said:


> I take offense to that. Not all Ford owners are a** holes.


I second that opinion.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

txwader247 said:


> I take offense to that. Not all Ford owners are a** holes.


I agree, but this one is


----------



## Elkiller (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm new to the site and the Houston area. I see interesting discussions here. Nice truck I'm sure your son thinks it's great. Let us know how it performs off-road. Good luck.


----------

